# chews?



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I would like to give my chi's something to chew on. They have had bully sticks which become very gooey and sometimes they gag on that. Can't seem to chew the gooey part off. The hard biscuits are not very appetizing to them, as they would prefer something softer? What do you all give them? Thanks.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

My littles LOVE these! All natural and come in chicken beef or salmon:

https://www.amazon.com/Earth-Animal...00922511&sr=8-1&keywords=earth+animal+no+hide


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks for those, Christie. I'm going to try that. The only chews I ever buy are the Himalayan dog chews, but they are hard. Also, Lulu won't start chewing one until Gidget gets it chewed down some for her. She won't touch a brand new one even if I put it in her food container overnight for flavor. In her defense, even the small size ones are a bit big for her mouth.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

These are super small and my kids love them. It's their favorite chew.


----------

